
Generation Squeezed - malvosenior
http://www.aiga.org/content.cfm/generation-squeezed
======
yannis
>As an American creative worker, I confront a global workforce that has, with
the opening of markets, expanded by three billion people from the other side
of the world, 300 million of whom are English-speaking middle-class Indians,
every other one of whom is writing a novel or crafting new design-template
software but will soon ...

But the other half of the cup has now added three more billion potential
customers for you! Yah! but these people don't even have shoes, sell them
shoes!

